# Is this considered a catch?



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I was fishing for bluegill out of my kayak at a local reservoir with 4lb line and a 1 inch gulp minnow and hooked into a huge 10 lb channel catfish. I fought it for about 30 minutes and finally got it to the side of my kayak and tried to net it but it was way to big for my net, I put my hand on it several times to try to get a grip and even had my hand inside its mouth a few times but couldn't get enough leverage to lift it because it was still a little to far away. So I made the mistake of grabbing the line with my right hand to bring it a little closer and as soon as I got my hand in its mouth and got finally got a decent grip, it shook away and broke the line because I had it in my other hand.

I was actually trying to catch catfish that day and had a bigger rod with 50 lb braid that I was using because I've been trying to nab a 4th qualifying fish for the master angler pin for fish ohio, but I didn't hook up on it, only on my 4 lb line while bluegill fishing with a gulp minnow. And, the very next day the same thing happened, but I fought it for 40 minutes and it tangled my line in a bunch of grass and broke me off before I could even get it too surface, but again it was on the 4 lb line and a 1 inch gulp minnow, while my catfish rod with 50 lb braid didn't get hit. So a few days later I tried to put a gulp minnow on my 50 lb braid, but no luck, lol.

Anyway, I was wondering, since I did get the first catfish to side of the kayak for at least 10 minutes trying to net it and did touch it several times if it would be considered a catch. It was at night so I didn't have my GoPro running like I usually do and I wasn't able to get it up in my kayak to take a picture of it.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it's up to you. Who cares what others opinions are. If you can send in for the pin with a clear conscience do it, if not, keep fishing, you still got some time left!!!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If we were fishing the ocean I would say "yes". Touch the leader = catch. If you are asking for the master angler pin, my opinion (which isn't worth much) would be "no" simply because there was no measurement.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Me personally… No I would not count it as a catch. And I think you know the answer if you gotta ask on the Internet.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Think about it this way… Your good enough to hook a fish that size once already...… Just go do it again and be ready to land it next time.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Third times a charm. Go get er!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

No one cares but you, if you want a pin that bad send it in lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Doesn't count unless you at least lifted it out of the water. I caught a musky on 6lb test while crappie fishing. It barely fit in the net and flipped out as I lifted it over the edge of the boat. It landed in the boat though, so it was a catch! 

You had a fun half hour of fishing though!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the big boys that fish for bill fish count touching the leader a catch. for me I always counted touching the fish a catch. but that was for my satisfaction only. in your case I don't think it qualifies for a pin. but counts as your personal satisfaction.
sherman


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I just started fishing last year and that's why I wanted some other thoughts. I also thought if you put your hand on the fish it's a catch, because I rarely measure a fish unless it's a really big one anyway, although I would of measured this one even though I know for sure it was way longer than 26".

I feel if it weren't for two factors I would have been able to get it out of the water easily. The first being that I was in my kayak at night in a really grassy part of a reservoir and didn't want to tip over. The 2nd is if you have watched any of my youtube videos you'll see I am handicapped in my left leg and where a plastic brace on my leg and my balance is pretty bad so that made it even harder to try to lift the thing out of the water without tipping.

But, I have decided that I'm *not *going to send it in for the pin, which will make it even more special if I do actually get another qualifying fish this year. If not, there is always next year. I actually had someone try to offer to give me a 27" inch catfish a few weeks ago so that I would qualify, but of course I had to refuse because it would be meaningless if I didn't achieve it on my own, because like some of you said it only matters to me anyway. I came close on a crappie this year at Kiser Lake that 12.5 inches, but it needed to be 13", lol so maybe I could land another species also.

As far as if I'm going to count it as a catch or not personally, I'm still not sure. It would be the biggest fish I've ever caught and I did have it at the side of the kayak for about 10 minutes and did touch it several times, but it's hard to count it as my biggest fish if I didn't get an official weight on it. I'm not one of those fishermen who like to lie and tell stories, I like to have exact weights of everything, so I'm kinda leaning towards not even counting it as a catch and just having it as a story.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Call it a "Professional Release"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kayaking_Kev said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! I just started fishing last year and that's why I wanted some other thoughts. I also thought if you put your hand on the fish it's a catch, because I rarely measure a fish unless it's a really big one anyway, although I would of measured this one even though I know for sure it was way longer than 26".
> 
> I feel if it weren't for two factors I would have been able to get it out of the water easily. The first being that I was in my kayak at night in a really grassy part of a reservoir and didn't want to tip over. The 2nd is if you have watched any of my youtube videos you'll see I am handicapped in my left leg and where a plastic brace on my leg and my balance is pretty bad so that made it even harder to try to lift the thing out of the water without tipping.
> 
> ...


you have the atitude I really like in a fisherman. not only in not counting this one but if you don't get one this yr there's always next year. hang in there long enough and good things will come to you.
sherman


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I personally don't consider it a catch. Catching or landing to me means you are able to keep it. If you were tournament fishing the guys at the weigh in isn't going to say well since you touched it it counts. Or if you were starving and fishing, your stomach wouldn't be satisfied with you just touching the fish.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Way to go, Kev! God bless for over coming your handicap and putting yourself in a position to suffer this dilemma.
Your doing the right thing, not counting it. In my boat, a catch is when you get it in the boat and hands on it.
You sound like a young man which gives you many more years to achieve your goals and by reading your posts, you sound like a very determined man. Hang in there and do it the right way, you'll thank yourself in another 10 years.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't consider it a catch...keep at it you'll get another...


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I got my 4th qualifying fish for the Master Angler Pin from Fish Ohio after all, a 13" Perch.





  








13 inch Perch




__
Kayaking_Kev


__
Oct 24, 2019


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you want a fish Ohio channel just go to Sandusky bay. Damn near guaranteed to catch multiple fish that would qualify in a day


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice job on answering your own question.
Fishing is a personal thing. As long as you had a good time pursuing your passion is all that matters... to you.


----------

